#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-04
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dh
<highvoltage> <tab>
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-07
<dholbach> Good Morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-08
<dholbach> good morning!
<hexmode> good morning...  I'm back from the hospital
<MooDoo> hexmode: patient or visiting?
<hexmode> MooDoo: patient: http://hexmode.com/540584.html
<MooDoo> blimey, but you're recovering well [as much as you can] now?
<hexmode> MooDoo: yes, doctors & nurses in the brain injury unit were impressed
<hexmode> I attribute it to the car accident that knocked me into a coma when I was three
<MooDoo> hexmode: well that's good news :)
<hexmode> taught my body how to deal with trauma ;)
<MooDoo> well i'm glad you're ok :)
<hexmode> but I don't know how true that is
<hexmode> Thank you.
<dholbach> hexmode: wow - all the best!
 * dholbach hugs hexmode
<hexmode> dholbach: thanks, the worst (that is, the actual wreck) is over now.
<dholbach> holy cow, really
<hexmode> mostly just wanted to let ppl know why I haven't been active ;)
<MooDoo> hexmode: you damn slacker you ;()
<MooDoo> ;)
<hexmode> :P
<Pendulum> hexmode: glad you're doing so well with your recovery
<hexmode> Pendulum: tyvm
<Pendulum> (I know enough about head injury and have known enough people with TBIs that I'm quite impressed with how well you're doing)
<hexmode> Pendulum: the brain injury unit was quit a showcase of "how bad it could be"
<hexmode> :P
<Pendulum> heh
<hexmode> s/quit/quite/
<Pendulum> well, I assumed you were aware, but I suspect most other people in this channel aren't :P
<Pendulum> they kept you in Reading? (I wasn't aware that they had a brain injury unit as most people I've known in that area with TBI ended up getting sent to Philly)
<Pendulum> or to whatever the one is in Paoli area that's affiliated with I think UPenn's system
<hexmode> I was in a post-trauma Rehab center there
<Pendulum> *nods*
<hexmode> and actually I live in Akron, they flew me to Reading
<Pendulum> ah, okay
<hexmode> so the hospital seemed up to it
<Pendulum> :)
<hexmode> the rehab building is new (1yr old) but I don't think the program is
<Pendulum> (I went to school outside Philly and was semi-active with the disability community in the area)
<Pendulum> :)
<hexmode> there was one girl in there who had to have her head extracted from a windshield :P
<Pendulum> ouch
<Pendulum> why to wear a seatbelt 101 (generally if your head goes through the windshield, you weren't wearing a seatbelt)
 * hexmode nods
<Pendulum> most people I've known with TBI actually have been similar to you: either runners or bicyclists
<hexmode> tbi = traumatic brain injury ??
<hexmode> I will hid your statement from my wife.  otherwise she may never let me ride again ;(
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> tbi = traumatic brain injury
<hexmode> Pendulum: where are you located now?
<Pendulum> technically it covers anything from a mild concussion to coma-due-to-brain-injury, but generally people use it to describe something more serious than a minor concussion and with longer-lasting effects
<Pendulum> I'm currently up in CT
<hexmode> though they did have posters up there talking 'bout concussion & football.
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> well they're discovering over time that the more concussions you have the easier it becomes to get concussed and the more long-term effects
<Pendulum> (I know it's been talked about as a possible reason for the recent suicides by young professional and college football players)
<hexmode> suicide?  I think I saw a patient up there whose attitude had been affected negatively by their TBI, but I'm surprised that concussion would do that?
<hexmode> btw, patient was mostly angry not suicidal
<Pendulum> there's a specific thing that can occur due to multiple/repeated concussions healing "wrong"
<Pendulum> which can cause depression
<Pendulum> the problem being it's not possible to diagnose without a brain biopsy
<hexmode> ugh biopsy
<Pendulum> well, and brain biopsies can't be done on someone who is alive
<hexmode> so, an autopsy
 * hexmode is mr. pedantic
<Pendulum> hexmode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_traumatic_encephalopathy
<Pendulum> well, the biopsy is done as part of an autopsy, yes
<hexmode> So, it seems unlikely that even football players who commit suicide would have brain biopsies done...
<Pendulum> I only heard about it when reading about Chris Henry
<Pendulum> because his family did have one done
<Pendulum> and Owen Thomas
<Pendulum> although they're not positive about Owen Thomas because he had no recorded concussions
<Pendulum> (but even as a softball player I had injuries that were probably concussions and I was told not to bother getting checked out so...)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-09
 * Claudinux help
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-08
<AlexN> Hi there, for a univeristy project I am looking at how IT can be used in the NGO food distribution industry and how important it is. I'm looking for maybe some case studies or examples.
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-09
<czajkowski> /c/c
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2018-10-04
<pplowryder> test
